# Girth Rubbing



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd suggest that you don't try to ride her until they've healed. Are they open sores? because some stuff can't be applied to open sores. Just try to make sure they are clean so they don't get infected, and maybe do a google search for tips. I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her... if you have some Blue Ointment Spray, you can put that on the sores to keep things off them.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I like Corona Ointment for sores that have scabbed over and begun healing. It keeps the skin soft, which is more comfortable for the horse, and encourages hair growth. It comes in a yellow tube with black & red writing. 
Corona Antiseptic Ointment from SmartPak Equine

For wounds that are not scabbing over well or are taking too long to heal, I like Eclipse wound wash and ointment. It really speeds healing! And a little goes a long way, so the tube of ointment lasts and is well worth the money.
Eclipse Equine Wound Care

I have had great luck with using silver cloth on a wound on myself that was not healing and kept getting infected. I dont' know if your horse's saddle and girth sores are that bad, but if they are (infected and weeping), then I might try some of these silver products.
EquiFit AgSilver Wound Spray from SmartPak Equine
EquiFit Silver CleanBalm from SmartPak Equine


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

3M also makes a rundown patch that you can apply over vetwrap to keep it from rubbing more, should you ride her (although, i wouldn't recommend it until she heals up ;-) )


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Its scabbed over and begun healing but the skin around it looks pretty red so I will go and look for some Corona Ointment, hopefully we can get it in Australia. I wont be riding her intill those sores heel up, when I first rode her for a test she was in pain you could tell with all the kicking and stuff so I will let her have a break! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We use an ointment that was designed for sores on harness horses. I don't know what it is called but it is designed to protect the sore while still allowing you to use the animal. It works wonders. When I was breaking Koda, he got cinch sores on both sides. I started using the ointment but didn't stop riding him. Withing about 4 days, they were completely healed.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Good advice from everyone, a good antiseptic ointment and some time off should help. 
Where did your name "Crazy Chester" come from? I was wondering if it came from the song "The Weight".. 

"Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
He said, "I will fix your rags, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."

The song is from the 60's, the group was simply called "The Band"

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Its scabbed over and begun healing but the skin around it looks pretty red so I will go and look for some Corona Ointment, hopefully we can get it in Australia. I wont be riding her intill those sores heel up, when I first rode her for a test she was in pain you could tell with all the kicking and stuff so I will let her have a break! Thanks for the help guys!


ah you are australian...well i can help more now. there is a product called white healer. if its scabbed over as you say then this will really speed the healing process and help deal with any infections which it sounds like she has considering the red skin around the wound

i wouldnt ride her until all her sores have healed. even then you may have to watch for more girth sores. if she gets sores a lot you can get lambs wool covers for girths to stop rubbing or an anti-gall girth from wintec i think


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Good advice from everyone, a good antiseptic ointment and some time off should help.
> Where did your name "Crazy Chester" come from? I was wondering if it came from the song "The Weight"..
> 
> "Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
> ...



My first horses name was Chester and he was a bit on the Crazy side. So thats where I got it from..ended up having to give him back as he was a bit too much of a handful


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> ah you are australian...well i can help more now. there is a product called white healer. if its scabbed over as you say then this will really speed the healing process and help deal with any infections which it sounds like she has considering the red skin around the wound
> 
> i wouldnt ride her until all her sores have healed. even then you may have to watch for more girth sores. if she gets sores a lot you can get lambs wool covers for girths to stop rubbing or an anti-gall girth from wintec i think



Ok I will look around for white healer. I have an anti-gall girth now, but Im selling that saddle so I will keep in mind about that. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no worries


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

where in qld are you?


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

4 hours south of brissy


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Bickmore gall salve.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> 4 hours south of brissy


if u go 4 hours south of brissy you're in NSW! :? im confuzzled lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have an arab who gets girth gall. If he has sores, i'm like Jazzy, I swear by white healer, or if I have none, pawpaw ointment. Once it's healed, I ALWAYS keep his girth area clipped, it stopped dirt and sweat building up which was the main culprit. While it was bad, the anti-gall girth didn't help, I had to buy a REAL sheepskin girth cover. Don't go for the synthetic ones, they make it worse! I tried! Once he healed completely, I still keep it clipped and he doesn't need the girth cover any more, and hasn't gotten any gall for a long time.

Hope he is getting better!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> if u go 4 hours south of brissy you're in NSW! :? im confuzzled lol


haha I mean north lol silly me


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> I have an arab who gets girth gall. If he has sores, i'm like Jazzy, I swear by white healer, or if I have none, pawpaw ointment. Once it's healed, I ALWAYS keep his girth area clipped, it stopped dirt and sweat building up which was the main culprit. While it was bad, the anti-gall girth didn't help, I had to buy a REAL sheepskin girth cover. Don't go for the synthetic ones, they make it worse! I tried! Once he healed completely, I still keep it clipped and he doesn't need the girth cover any more, and hasn't gotten any gall for a long time.
> 
> Hope he is getting better!



Ok I will keep an eye on her with the anti-gall girth and I hope that will help. It seems too be healed now and she isnt as touchy around the area. Thanks!


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope you don't plan on riding her until all the sores are healed. Poor thing has been the victim of bad horsemanship. Keep the wounds clean (betadine) and time. Certainly some antibiotics if there is anys sign of infection (pus, redness, swelling).
I hate to see things like this!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

RoostersMom said:


> I hope you don't plan on riding her until all the sores are healed. Poor thing has been the victim of bad horsemanship. Keep the wounds clean (betadine) and time. Certainly some antibiotics if there is anys sign of infection (pus, redness, swelling).
> I hate to see things like this!


No I have not been riding her...she has been having a rest. I was not impressed with the previous owner, he keeps his horses where I keep Abby and her brother is quite skinny so yes Im not quite a big fan of him. I checked them today and they are much better! Thanks for your advice!


----------

